# Not crossbreeding thread, lol



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Started a new thread for any general breeding/showing/gasbagging and basic having a cat natter thingy, pmsl


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Let me go and do a copy and paste job on my last post haha


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, you beat me to it


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by Saynamore 
No its just odd ones that need a bath in particular kits. Also cats being got ready for shows need a few leading up to the show, you cant just leave it until the night before I've got 15 and 2 kits at the mo, not a lot compared to some other breeders 

Yes but I think that all the work involved in your kits doesnt apply to every breed? And that is still a hard job bathing a cat! I seen some dry cat shampoo/conditioner that you just spray on the cats other day on zooplus - Do you have to use a special type?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Tried the dry shampoo, its naff, and does nowt for removing food stains 

Other breeds are so much easier, all you need is a love glove or a shammy, lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Tried the dry shampoo, its naff, and does nowt for removing food stains
> 
> Other breeds are so much easier, all you need is a love glove or a shammy, lol


A love glove??? That doesnt sound like a piece of cat equipment  LOL

Sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Box????? Angelina I have got two cupboards and a drawerful


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Other breeds are so much easier, all you need is a love glove or a shammy, lol


What's a shammy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> A love glove??? That doesnt sound like a piece of cat equipment  LOL
> 
> Sorry couldnt help myself


That's your pervy mind Trace  Its one of those rubber glove thingy's with the bobbles on  No good for my longhaired hippies tho lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That's your pervy mind Trace  Its one of those rubber glove thingy's with the bobbles on


You have a way with words tonight Say  lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> What's a shammy


Shammy leather, what they use for cleaning windows  Where you from girl Outer Mongolia?????? pmsl


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

So was it the Love glove or the shammy that was rubber with bobbles on?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> So was it the Love glove or the shammy that was rubber with bobbles on?


Sorry you replied at same time I wrote. x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> You have a way with words tonight Say  lol


ROFL, must be the Vod, hic, lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Shammy leather, what they use for cleaning windows  Where you from girl Outer Mongolia?????? pmsl


Do they really use that for cleaning cats with or you pulling my leg???

That shammy thing sounds like its from Outer Mongolia


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Alfie loves having a bath! he's tried to get in the bath with me in the past but I have to draw a line somewhere! lol

Lola tolerates a bath but she's not as keen!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Or sunstroke, not used to it round here


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Do they really use that for cleaning cats with or you pulling my leg???
> 
> That shammy thing sounds like its from Outer Mongolia


NOOOOOOO, its true, I know Bengal breeders that use them for putting a shine on their coats, well not their coats....the cats' coats that is


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww Alfie loves having a bath! he's tried to get in the bath with me in the past but I have to draw a line somewhere! lol
> 
> Lola tolerates a bath but she's not as keen!


Oh I bet yours come up really lovely and fluffy Bee, do yours tolerate a hair dryer?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww Alfie loves having a bath! he's tried to get in the bath with me in the past but I have to draw a line somewhere! lol
> 
> Lola tolerates a bath but she's not as keen!


My bengal used to quite happily get in the bath with my little girl was fun watching them both.

My cats now sit on the back of the bath whilst Im in it - As though they are worried about me and making sure Im doing ok haha.x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

How bad is Vic with keeping his bottom clean then?
Guess it must be pretty bad if you have to resort to butt bathing when it happens.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> NOOOOOOO, its true, I know Bengal breeders that use them for putting a shine on their coats, well not their coats....the cats' coats that is


Just had an image of going to a show and all the bengal breeders shammying theirselves down haha - Sorry Im being silly too much caffeine I think


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Is butt bathing standard practice with long haired kittys?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh I bet yours come up really lovely and fluffy Bee, do yours tolerate a hair dryer?


I havnt tried it! I'm not that brave!

I towel dry them then comb them with a fine tooth comb and they dry pretty quickly!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

When I hang my head over the side of the bath with the shower thingy to wash my hair, Bobby likes to sit underneath me on the side of the bath and watch the water, he would run a mile tho if I showered him 

Kittens are so easy to bath and blow dry, the whole job only takes about half an hour


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Is butt bathing standard practice with long haired kittys?


LOL butt bathing


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Kittens are so easy to bath and blow dry, the whole job only takes about half an hour


Still sounds like asking for a good scratching to me LOL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Is butt bathing standard practice with long haired kittys?


Cow pats are, lol, you can just remove with wet wipes but I bath cos I dont want any staining, especially on light coats


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I havnt tried it! I'm not that brave!
> 
> I towel dry them then comb them with a fine tooth comb and they dry pretty quickly!


You should try it Bee, the coat goes twice as big if you blow dry and brush with a slicka at the same time upwards from the roots. Double dare you to try it with one of them, lol, but get your suit of armour on first, lol.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Cow pats are, lol, you can just remove with wet wipes but I bath cos I dont want any staining, especially on light coats


I honestly didnt know these things went on in cats world haha - Evening the cow pat staining is news to me PMSL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmmm I am tempted now!

I'll be sure to cover up, and trim their claws before hand!!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

bee112 said:


> hmmmm I am tempted now!
> 
> I'll be sure to cover up, and trim their claws before hand!!


If you take will you take some before, after, wet and dry pics? x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> How bad is Vic with keeping his bottom clean then?
> Guess it must be pretty bad if you have to resort to butt bathing when it happens.


Oh he's a bugga Angelina, must be the way he squats or something  The other littlun, Ugly Betty, she is fine doesnt get anything on herself. Do you not get it with any of yours


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> If you take will you take some before, after, wet and dry pics? x


he he yes I'll give it a go tomorrow! lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Best of British to you Bee, lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I do and it tends to be the boys that do this (it would wouldn't it)

If its not too bad I let it dry then whoosh some powder there and brush it out, but for the ones that I show I wash it off because as you say the risk of staining you dont want for a show that's coming up.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah with Victor being cream/white, darent risk it and he is fine having his bath, its good to get them used to it whilst they are young and gives the new owner an easier life too if they need to do it


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Did enjoy ya Jo Brand show Say??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah did Trace, she is brilliant. Did you not go to bed last night? I seen a post from you on another thread at four in the morning!  I was giving it loads of zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's by that time, lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeah did Trace, she is brilliant. Did you not go to bed last night? I seen a post from you on another thread at four in the morning!  I was giving it loads of zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's by that time, lol


LOL Pretty much standard procedure for me these days - I go bed anytime between 3-5am and get up at 8am  Think its because I work from home so Ive always got something to do! Mind never rests properly.

So when I say I spend all my time with my cats I really do haha  Had one climbing the curtains at half three this morning and the rest chasing each other round the room


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh I couldnt survive on such little sleep  Off to a barbi at mum's house today so hope the sun keeps shining for it


----------

